

Node WebKit - gits1225
https://github.com/rogerwang/node-webkit?

======
SixSigma
I don't quite understand what this is. Is it a Web browser that runs Npm?

Is it a server side html renderer?

~~~
general_failure
Desktop software using HTML and node.

~~~
SixSigma
I still don't quite understand.

How is it different from a web browser ?

~~~
hnbro
i suppose one difference would be that browsers don't have a web server
process built-in (or most don't)

